# Hi Everyone!!



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there fellow oregonian! I visited prineville over this last summer. Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see some pics of your babies!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

free_sprtd said:


> hey there fellow oregonian! I visited prineville over this last summer. Welcome to the forum and can't wait to see some pics of your babies!


 
I will have to get pictures of her as soon as i can. Were do you live at in Oregon?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

In the clackamas area.....oregon city, canby, portland lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

O, nice i have visited all of those places. What do you do with your horses?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you.

Have fun posting!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Usher Duchess Quarter Horse Here is my girls pedigree. there is a picture of her, where her name is at in bold there is a little horse and if you put your mouse on it, it will pop up with a little white box and then her picture will come up in it.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm another Oregonian.....I live on the coast in Tillamook. Have fun posting.


----------

